# Asai ha shotokan ryu/Asai Karate



## Syed01 (Jul 14, 2017)




----------



## Syed01 (Jul 14, 2017)

http://www.karateclubeerbeek.com/On.../asai_interview by Scott Langley may 2011.pdf


----------



## Syed01 (Jul 14, 2017)




----------



## Syed01 (Jul 14, 2017)

Exercpt from Shihan Kousaku Yokota's interview: 


....................…………................................................


12. Now please tell us what is Asai ryu karate? How is it different from the standard Shotokan karate?



(KY) Asai ryu karate is unique but not too much different from the standard Shotokan. It was created by Master Asai who was the Technical Director of JKA in the 80’s. So, our karate has a solid foundation in Funakoshi/Nakayama JKA style. Master Asai was sent to Taiwan in the 60’s and the 70’s to teach karate there. During that time he learned the techniques of Hakutsuruken, White Crane Kung fu from a Chinese master. So, he combined the long distance fighting method of Shotokan and the short distance fighting method of Kung Fu. Thus, Asai karate is smooth with the circular motions of Kung fu and at the same time it is dynamic and powerful with the linear Shotokan techniques. We believe this is the next generation of bujutsu and budo karate. We can provide the advanced karate concepts and the techniques to the Shotokan practitioners. I hear the many frustrations of the many senior Shotokan practitioners that they feel they have reached a plateau with their skill level and they are unable to reach the next level. Asai karate can be the answer and they may be able to advance to the higher level of Shotokan karate by practicing its syllabus.



There are more than 50 Asai katas but only five of them are required for the Asai ryu practitioners. The required kata is Junro and there are five of them from Shodan to Godan. They complement the Heian katas. For instance, a 5th kyu student will learn both Heian Godan and Junro Shodan. A 4th kyu student will practice both Tekki Shodan and Junro Nidan, etc. We allow a new dojo member 2 to 3 years to learn Junro kata. The new members have an option to omit Junro from their kyu examination syllabus. We do not rush them to learn the new katas. They need to enjoy learning the new katas so we allow a lot of time for this important process.



Shihan Kousaku Yokota interview: Why Asai karate?


----------

